# Fails to suspend using pm-suspend

## T-Hawk

On kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 the system fails to suspend when using either

pm-suspend, or when doing "echo -n mem > /sys/power/state".

The system simply flickers for a moment (can be related to problems with my

nvidia-drivers and not being able to load console), and then wakes up again.

Except that neither mouse nor keyboard work. The numlock and scroll-lock leds

are on, and they don't react.

If I plug in a USB keyboard, it will be recognized and works, so system isn't

frozen.

It used to work on kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

The issue appears on a freshly booted system, and doesn't seem to be affected

by any running software. Also, no USB devices have been plugged in (except the

built-in keyboard).

Output from /var/log/everything/current:

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00

seconds) done.

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00

seconds) done.

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to

debug)

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] pm_op(): usb_dev_suspend+0x0/0x10 returns -16

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] PM: Device usb1 failed to suspend: error -16

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] PM: Some devices failed to suspend

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] i8042: failed to resume active multiplexor, mouse

won't work.

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] Restarting tasks ...

Jun 29 10:04:49 [kernel] done.

----------

